# Best Guitars in the World Under One Roof



## Guest (Mar 26, 2007)

For all you guitar lovers out there. Just a note to say the 2007 Montreal Guitar Show has attracted the world's top guitar builders and will be taking place July 6-8. The show takes place during the Jazz Festival. Last year it was fun catching some amazing free Jazz in the street, and then stepping inside to check out some outstanding instruments. Now guitarists have an opportunity to check out the best handmade classical, archtop, acoustic, and gypsy guitars and if you're luck, buy them! You can of course demo the guitars in soundproof studios and hang out with your favourite luthier. For more info you can check out the website at http://www.montrealguitarshow.com


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...is it mostly acoustic instruments?

-dh


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

The Montreal Guitar show is mostly flattop, classical, and archtop but the MMMIS occuring concurrently has everything else. Here's their list of exhibitors:

Adagio 
Steve Adelson / Guitar and Stick Workshop 
Afritude 
Alfred 
Ampeg 
Apple 
Archambault 
Art & Lutherie 
Atelier Boutique du Musicien 
Mel Bay 
BeaverCreek Guitars 
Beyerdynamic / White Radio 
Boucher Guitars 
Buffet Crampon 
D'Addario Canada 
D'Addario strings 
Danelectro Guitars 
Digidesign 
DigiTech 
Baobab Djembes 
Evans Drumheads 
Vater Drumsticks 
DW 
Epiphone 
Fender 
Gibson 
Gitane 
Gold Tone 
Guitares Godin 
Guitares sur mesure BM 
Hagstrom 
HQ Percussions 
Ibanez 
James Trussart Custom Guitars 
Jupiter 
Joe Kjos 
Korg 
La Patrie Guitars 
Hal Leonard 
Line 6 
Ludwig 
Mapex Drums 
Markbass 
Marshall 
M-Audio 
Music Sales 
Norman Guitars 
Pearl 
Peavey 
Pianos Prestige 
Planet Waves accessories 
Playsound Percussion 
Rico Reeds 
RKS Guitars 
Roland 
Schecter 
Seagull Guitars 
Selmer/ Bach 
Sibelius 
Simon & Patrick Guitars 
Sonopan 
Sounds Distribution 
Specter Basses 
Stagg 
Steinway & Sons 
Steve's Music Store 
Supra 
Suzuki Harmonicas 
Takamine Guitar 
Tanglewood 
Vox 
XM Radio Satellite 
XXL Guitars 
Yamaha


----------

